# Aquaclear 70/110 wanted



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi all. wonderin if anyone in the scarborough area has a an old 70(300) or 110(500) aquaclear HOB that they want to get rid of. pls let me know. Thanx.


----------

